# TransMagic ink vs Everlast ink



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
I have decided to purchase the Epson Stylus 1280 printer for inkjet transfers on tees & I have also decided to get a DIS system. My question is which system has the best ink & why? Everlast from Coastal or TransMagic from Alpha? or maybe one that I have not heard of. Once again, I am relying on your experience & professional opinions! 
Thanks,
Yehudah


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

These threads might help:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11004.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t11039.html


----------

